
Payments Startup Melio Raises $144M to Fund Expansion - nadima
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-08/payments-startup-melio-raises-144-million-to-fund-expansion
======
nadima
Can someone explain the revenue model and the problem being solved? Also, why
would I, as a Melio user and bill payer, make a bank transfer to Melio instead
of my supplier directly?

